# Anregungen zum farbschema



## levellers (28. Februar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

mich würde interessieren ob ihr, euer Radl dezent in schwarz haltet, oder ob es auch farbig sein darf

Vielleicht hat jemand von euch Ideen oder Anregungen...oder hat selbst sein Lieblingsstück schon farbig fertiggestellt.

Danke


----------



## Polaria (28. Februar 2019)

Hallo, 

dann zeige ich mal mein Ghost HT, auch wenn man viele von den Details jetzt grade nicht erkennen kann. 
Riesel Gabelschoner, lila Schräubchen, lila Sattelklemme, graue Pedale, mein Sattel ist auch der Selle. 
Der Rahmen ist lila, grau, schwarz matt und schwarz glänzend und daran hat sich dann auch das Farbkonzept orientiert. 
Die Tage kommt dann mein neues MTB-Projekt an...  grade wenn das Ghost fertig ist... aber man braucht ja auch was zum dekorieren. 

Deinen Vorbau finde ich echt kuhl, habe ich so auch noch nie bildlich gesehen.  
Du scheinst aber auch allgemein (Laufradsatz, Gabel?) viel an dem Bike ausgetauscht zu haben, oder? 

Mein Freund hatte mal jeweilds 2 farbige (leuchtend gelb) Speichen in seinem Laufradsatz. Das sah auch echt kuhler aus, als man es sich im ersten Moment vorstellen würde. 

Liebe Grüße, 
Natalie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bener (1. März 2019)

levellers schrieb:


> sein *Lieblingsstück*...



Oha...

Ein Glück nochmal geschaut, in welchem Unterforum ich hier bin. LO? Ok, dann verwandel ich diese Steilvorlage lieber nicht und erspare euch Details über mein Lieblingsstück...


----------



## DAKAY (1. März 2019)

Bener schrieb:


> mein Lieblingsstück...





xxxT schrieb:


> der rosa elefant?


----------



## Polaria (1. März 2019)

Bener schrieb:


> Oha...
> 
> Ein Glück nochmal geschaut, in welchem Unterforum ich hier bin. LO? Ok, dann verwandel ich diese Steilvorlage lieber nicht und erspare euch Details über mein Lieblingsstück...



Kommentare, die die Welt nicht braucht. Meine Augen kullern irgendwo auf dem Boden rum, so sehr haben die sich gerollt.


----------



## Deleted 454842 (1. März 2019)

Wo kämen wir denn hin, wenn mann nicht ungefragt so genau wie möglich beschreiben würde, was wir aus der tiefsten Güte seines Herzens hier nicht lesen müssen und deswegen trotzdem lesen müssen, statt einfach die Klappe zu halten. 




Meine Bikes sind ja eher...konservativ, dh der Rahmen ist bei beiden schwarz und diverse Anbauteile sind halt einfarbig passend dazugekauft.

Das Canyon hat auf dem Bild noch nicht die blauen Pedale, als Ausgleich dafür schraub ich wieder die alten schwarzen Griffe dran, sonst bekomme selbst ich Augenkrebs.  Ebenfalls nicht im Bild ist die blaue Steuersatzkappe und ich hab etwas unter den S-Haken vorne aufgeräumt, weil mir das dann doch zu viel wurde.






Das Bird ist statt in blau in gelb gehalten und soweit auch "fertig", aber gelbe Speichen? Da muss ich kurz mal in mich gehen.  Ich mag ja deine lila Felgen. 










Eigentlich wollte ich mal ganz auf Pink gehen und strenggenommen wäre ein pinker Akzent in dem ganzen Gelb auch ganz nett, aber hat sich nicht ergeben. Mir reichts da schon, dass die Gabel noch so einen blauen Klecks einbringt.

@levellers
Ich erinnere mich an das Bild. Dh du hast eigentlich blaue Griffe, oder?
Farbige Decals an der Gabel hatte ich auch überlegt, aber wäre mir glaube ich zuviel. Dass die bei mir schön schwarz sind, passt mir glaube ich ganz gut.
Mir gefällt übrigens, dass du das Logo von Fox Head an der Gabel hast und nicht Fox Racing Shox.


----------



## michel77 (1. März 2019)

4 gelbe Speichen zum Maxxis Logo hin hätten was.


----------



## levellers (1. März 2019)

Hallo ☺️

Danke für eure Antworten und eure Bilder.
Ja hab bis auf den Rahmen alles ausgetauscht. Morgen sollte die Kurbel von Hope geliefert werden in lila, mit lila Innenlager und blauen Zahnkränzen sowie lila Hope Steuersatz ☺️☺️☺️

Die Aufkleber an der Fox Gabel...ja
Dafür passt die Farbe gut...


----------



## Deleted 454842 (1. März 2019)

michel77 schrieb:


> 4 gelbe Speichen zum Maxxis Logo hin hätten was.




Na mal schaun, wann das ne Form von Priorität bekommt, wenn ich so meine Mtb-Ausgaben der letzten Wochen betrachte...wird das dauern. 

@levellers 
Streng genommen war es gut für meinen Geldbeutel, dass Hope kein Gelb anbietet, sonst wäre ich bei der Bikebestellung nicht ganz so vernünftig gewesen.


----------



## levellers (21. März 2019)

Soooooo….endlich da) Hope Kurbeln ect und Steuersatz


----------

